# self employment



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Anybody here self employed? If so what do you do and how do you like it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just became a Pampered Chef consultant on the side. So if y'all need any cookware or grilling tools holla.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol I'm wanting to find a better part time job. I just don't know what I want to do. I work 24 on and 48 off at my full time job and my part tome job right now is working at the grocery store stocking shelves


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know about you but I enjoy being outside and I've always done lawn care last year even with paying someone to help me and drive me cause I didn't have my license I still made like 8000 during the summer


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I've thought about that I just didn't know how well you can do doing it. Howe many yards do you have?


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

I work in the oilfield here in Oklahoma and I recently started my own company. So far it's great have 3 employees besides myself and I don't have some rich ****head trying to tell me how to cut corners to make him more money lol. It's a lot more stressful than working for someone but I don't know why I didn't start my own thing before now. Btw we are a well testing company. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

That's good to hear that you enjoy it.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have been self-employed for the last year now and love it. I work offshore as an ROV Superintendent. I contract myself out to the different companies around the world. I have been working for a Dutch company for about 7 months now working off the coast of Germany recovering unexploded ordinance from WWI and WWII. I love it out here. We have picked up some really cool stuff.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I have been self-employed for the last year now and love it. I work offshore as an ROV Superintendent. I contract myself out to the different companies around the world. I have been working for a Dutch company for about 7 months now working off the coast of Germany recovering unexploded ordinance from WWI and WWII. I love it out here. We have picked up some really cool stuff.


Now that sounds like a fun job. How'd you get started doing that line of work 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

flowhandy said:


> Now that sounds like a fun job. How'd you get started doing that line of work


Agreed, that job sounds awesome.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ That is awesome. Need a new employee?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I got into ROV work back in 99 as an electronics tech and worked my way up the food chain. it is not as hard to get into it nowadays if you have a background in electronics or hydraulics. I have to say these types of jobs don't come around all the time. This is what you would call a once in a life time job. We are clearing up a cable route for a power company to install a wind farm offshore and run the cable into Germany.

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I bet that's a nice job to have


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

I used to love my job until I heard about yours. Lol nice gig 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

Finalizing my HVAC contractor license. Then I will work for myself.


Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk.... & a Moon Pie


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's becoming a big possibility for me to take a plunge out of my 10ish year career & try something that is self-employed through sub-contract. 

Biggest worry right now is figuring out this Obamycare BS, mandatory tax penalty for anyone/company who works but doesn't have health insurance......


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

It appears that I will be entering the "self employed" group. My boss (who I've known my whole life.) Has decided to retire. Instead of selling he wants to turn things over to me. We agree on a price, I pay him a monthly figure, and I end up with the building, storage lot, and the business. It's pretty much a no brainer. I've been a heavy truck mechanic/welder for 30 years. Chucks welding service has been open for almost 40 years. If I can get the loose ends tied up it's a win win for me. The employees want this to happen. Great deal for me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good luck!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck.


----------

